# Not cat related at all sorry..



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Other than my Nanny does have a cat called Oscar whom she adopted off her neighbour - I promise to get some pics of him soon!!!

As some of you know my grandmother is going to be 100 on 26th June and we are having a number of events to celebrate the milestone. She is an amazing lady who worked until she was 85 is still independent at home, loves travelling, food and drink especially a G&T and gambling (horses and bingo).

As part of her celebrations I wrote to William Hill explaining how she's been betting on the horses since she was 12 and as a result of my letter they have invited her on Monday to meet Frankie Dettori at a charity golf day and then to Royal Ascot on Tuesday! Thankfully myself and Mr HB are also invited! (He's only gone and organised a car and chauffeur for the day to take her in style as well, bless him).

I've been running around trying to get an outfit together for us all as it was a bit short notice but I've done it.

Some of you have been asking what I'm going to wear etc so I thought I'd post a pic or two.

I will of course be taking my camera both days and we have some other really special things happening in the next two weeks as well (sponsoring a race at Windsor for her and going to Le Manoir) so if you're interested I'll post pics of those too. She is completely in the dark about all of it at the moment.

So my Nanny, Dora Franklin.. a month ago; me as some of you want to know what I look like and the outfit!! The hat is supposed to be worn on the side but I have no idea how I'm going to make it stay on as it's so heavy!!! The dress is a lot nicer on than on the hanger!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gosh doesn't your Nanny look good for her age - you must have some lovely genes in your family  Congratulations on her 100th birthday (hope you've arranged the telegram from Her Majesty )
Your dress is gorgeous - you will look amazing. Hope you all have a fantastic day


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Nanny Dora looks amazing for her age, I wouldn't put her a day over 80 

I love your dress  You've matched those shoes and bag beautifully with the dress and hat . You're going to look amazing.

Wishing you all a really lovely couple of days and for the continued celebrations too and big congratulations to your nan  xxx

Look forward to seeing lots of photos


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm extremely jealous! I want to go to Royal Ascot! :Spitoutdummy

Wish your nanny good luck with any bets she has on Tuesday, I'll be glued to the TV screen! #horseracingaddict


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Please get some horsey photos for me!  Night of Thunder and Gleneagles would be super!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow I can tell she's your granny , you must look like she did younger. She is a very glamerous 100. Sarah is right she looks not a day over 80. I understand she may be interviewed by channel four racing on Tuesday. Soozi said royal ascot will be on tv on Tuesday channel 4 at about 1.30 I'm definitely going to try and tune in. Hope to see your granny and you.x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What an amazing lady your Nanny is,she looks much younger than her years .
Hope it all goes well at Ascot and also on her 100th birthday on the 26th .
Not a horse racing fan but might just have to have a sneaky peak on Tuesday to see if I can spot you all


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I, too, would put your Nanny at about 80. It certainly looks, and sounds as though she enjoys life to the full.

You seem to have inherited her smile, too. I hope that Nanny thoroughly enjoys her birthday celebrations and that you both have a wonderful time.

Your outfit is gorgeous, those colours will suit you perfectly. I'll pray for a sunny and wind free day on Tuesday to keep that beautiful hat in place.

xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Other than my Nanny does have a cat called Oscar whom she adopted off her neighbour - I promise to get some pics of him soon!!!
> 
> As some of you know my grandmother is going to be 100 on 26th June and we are having a number of events to celebrate the milestone. She is an amazing lady who worked until she was 85 is still independent at home, loves travelling, food and drink especially a G&T and gambling (horses and bingo).
> 
> ...





Forester said:


> I, too, would put your Nanny at about 80. It certainly looks, and sounds as though she enjoys life to the full.
> 
> You seem to have inherited her smile, too. I hope that Nanny thoroughly enjoys her birthday celebrations and that you both have a wonderful time.
> 
> ...


Omg! Is that the hat lol I thought it was just a floral display. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious it's lovely.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

idris said:


> Wow I can tell she's your granny , you must look like she did younger. She is a very glamerous 100. Sarah is right she looks not a day over 80. I understand she may be interviewed by channel four racing on Tuesday. Soozi said royal ascot will be on tv on Tuesday channel 4 at about 1.30 I'm definitely going to try and tune in. Hope to see your granny and you.x


Yep it's on 1.40pm to 6pm, C4.  First race is at 2.30pm, they do an hour of the Royal Parade and stuff first.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@idris you noodle!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Lynn, the telegram is on its way as well as a bottle of Gordons from Gordons lol! She's holding an open house on her birthday (and has already got the champagne and snacks sorted) then we are having a surprise family get together on the 27th. A BBQ and Le Manoir and Wondsor races the following week. 

Just hope she's ok as she's been to the doctors today and has antibiotics for a chest infection. Hoping we've caught it early and she feels better quickly!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> @idris you noodle!


Yes I know but I do have a label somewhere on me that says " mostly harmless "


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I'm extremely jealous! I want to go to Royal Ascot! :Spitoutdummy
> 
> Wish your nanny good luck with any bets she has on Tuesday, I'll be glued to the TV screen! #horseracingaddict


Thanks Shosh - will try to get some horsey pics!!! She will definitely be having a bet..her usual is 10p e/w and a 10p double or forecast lol!! She might be having to up the stakes on Tuesday!

Any tips??????


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> Omg! Is that the hat lol I thought it was just a floral display. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious it's lovely.


:Smuggrin :Smuggrin :Smuggrin



Shoshannah said:


> @idris you noodle!


:Smuggrin :Smuggrin :Smuggrin


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

buffie said:


> What an amazing lady your Nanny is,she looks much younger than her years .
> Hope it all goes well at Ascot and also on her 100th birthday on the 26th .
> Not a horse racing fan but might just have to have a sneaky peak on Tuesday to see if I can spot you all


I'm not really a fan either - I can't bear to go to jump racing as I always end up in tears if a horse falls. But Nanny loves it so much - she knows of all the jockeys and trainers!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> Omg! Is that the hat lol I thought it was just a floral display. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious it's lovely.


Mr HB said "you are wearing that!!?????" with an incredulous expression!!!

It's got to go sideways on as there are flowers underneath - any tips on how on earth I'm going to keep it on will be most welcome!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Love horses,daughter works with them and until a couple of years ago had her own,(PTS at 37 years old) like you I cant bear to watch when they fall, hope all stay safe and your Nanny has a lovely day


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Mr HB said "you are wearing that!!?????" with an incredulous expression!!!
> 
> It's got to go sideways on as there are flowers underneath - any tips on how on earth I'm going to keep it on will be most welcome!!


You might need quite a few pins to keep it in place.

Have a chat with your hairdressers they should be able to give you some tips or even do it for you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> You might need quite a few pins to keep it in place.
> Have a chat with your hairdressers they should be able to give you some tips or even do it for you.


I can't get to the hairdressers unfortunately so it's DIY. I went and bought some dry shampoo and I'm only going to wash it the day before..so hopefully it will be a little tacky - yuck!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I can't get to the hairdressers unfortunately so it's DIY. I went and bought some dry shampoo and I'm only going to wash it the day before..so hopefully it will be a little tacky - yuck!!!


Sounds like a good plan  will stay in better than just washed hair.

Can't wait to see photos


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> You might need quite a few pins to keep it in place.
> 
> Have a chat with your hairdressers they should be able to give you some tips or even do it for you.


Yep, definitely going to need pins, well worth talking to your hairdresser, or booking in so they can pin it for you.

You will look fabulous, but I am afraid your Nanny will outshine you - she looks amazing!

Hope she feels better very soon, and you all have a fantastic time with all the celebrations  x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I can't get to the hairdressers unfortunately so it's DIY. I went and bought some dry shampoo and I'm only going to wash it the day before..so hopefully it will be a little tacky - yuck!!!


When you wash it the day before, don't use conditioner - if you get time to pop into a hairdressers, do it - explain what you need, you may well find they have extra long pins or something they could let you have.


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, she looks amazing! What an elegant lady. And I share a birthday with her ! I hope you all have a wonderful, magical time. I'm sure she will love every minute. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Hun! you and your Nanny are both going to look beautiful! the whole outfit is just lovely! You are just going to have the most wonderful time! I can't wait to see the photos. I just can't keep a hat on my bonce I always end up holding or sitting on the damn thing! never try and wear a hat on clean hair it just has a mind of it own. I've not tried a fascinator which yours looks like! Awww it's just going to be fabulous! Hugs!
XXX


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks Shosh - will try to get some horsey pics!!! She will definitely be having a bet..her usual is 10p e/w and a 10p double or forecast lol!! She might be having to up the stakes on Tuesday!
> 
> Any tips??????


Lol! I must warn you I'm a horrible tipster! I did win £60 on Storm The Stars in the Derby though, whacked £10 on EW and he came in third. 

I'll keep my ear to the ground and let you know if there's a good bet. 

I don't watch the jumps, hate it. But I'm a flat racing addict. I used to be able to recite all the Derby winners and their pedigrees back to 1960 but might be a little rusty on that these days.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I might put some on Toormore EW.... still considering it. Will need to see what the ground comes up like.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Lol! I must warn you I'm a horrible tipster! I did win £60 on Storm The Stars in the Derby though, whacked £10 on EW and he came in third.
> I'll keep my ear to the ground and let you know if there's a good bet.
> I don't watch the jumps, hate it. But I'm a flat racing addict. I used to be able to recite all the Derby winners and their pedigrees back to 1960 but might be a little rusty on that these days.


I normally bet anything with a cat in it, magic, moon or spirit...secretly hoping the universe will back me on those! 
Other than that I tend to look at Irish (cause I was at uni in N Ireland) horses or those that haven't had to travel too far. That's about it.

I can't wait to see which race we've sponsored at Windsor on 6th July.. She gets to choose best turned out and present the winner amongst other stuff. Hoping for a good race.. The Dora Franklin 100th Birthday stakes/handicap!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I might put some on Toormore EW.... still considering it. Will need to see what the ground comes up like.


I think high pressure on its way so all drying out quickly now. Good to Firm maybe?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I normally bet anything with a cat in it, magic, moon or spirit...secretly hoping the universe will back me on those!
> Other than that I tend to look at Irish (cause I was at uni in N Ireland) horses or those that haven't had to travel too far. That's about it.
> 
> I can't wait to see which race we've sponsored at Windsor on 6th July.. She gets to choose best turned out and present the winner amongst other stuff. Hoping for a good race.. The Dora Franklin 100th Birthday stakes/handicap!


That's awesome! I've judged best turned out before, it's good fun so hopefully she'll enjoy it. 

Then you might like Cougar Mountain, Spirit Quartz... plenty of Irish horses running and Aiden O'Brien is predicted to be the top trainer at Royal Ascot again.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I think high pressure on its way so all drying out quickly now. Good to Firm maybe?


Hope so! After my last post I've just backed Toormore EW at 10-1, he likes the top of the ground. Honestly can't see him finishing outside the first three though, I'll be gutted if he tails off! :Bawling


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe you're going to have a wonderful day she looks a lovely lady although I think she might be lying about her age

My OH took me to Le Manoir for my 50th birthday and it was fabulous. It was a wonderful treat. He had bought me a greenhouse ventilator kit for my 40th so had some ground to make up!!

Don't forget your camera we'll never forgive you if we don't get pics


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll shut up about horses now, this is about your Nanny! :Muted


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awwww I love your Nanny, she looks younger than my Granny did at 80! Love that she still loves a flutter on the gee gees too 

I love the hat. If you're gonna wear a hat, go hard or go home I say! None of this teeny weeny fascinator nonsense 

Already told you I love the dress but definitely want to see pics of both you and Nanny in the ensemble 

I'm still of work on Tuesday so will definitely stick on the racing if I remember. How lovely of Mr HB to arrange a chauffeur xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Please don't let us forget the date at Windsor.
There is no way I'll remember 6th of July


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Och HB, your outfit looks really lovely. I love the colours and your shoes are just fab. I'm sorry to say though you will be outshone by that beautiful, regal looking lady. Your gran looks lovely and certainly not her age. Looks like you have inherited her genes

Xxxxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

idris said:


> Yes I know but I do have a label somewhere on me that says " mostly harmless "


@idris - I like your sense of humour.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I hope I'll look as good as your grandmother when I'm 100 ... if I reach that age.

You're gonna need a hat! Look at the Royal Family's hats and try and find something that looks like it. Whatever you wear I'm sure you're gonna look fabulous!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Your Nanny looks so young you wouldn't think she was 100 wow I hope if I get to that age I look like her . Your outfit is just amazing and as others have said go and see your hairdresser and she may give you a few tips. I am going to have to record the race as I am down the hospital for a Dexa scan but at least I will be able to run past the adverts, lol I hope you all have a really great day. And a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY for your nanny on Tuesday 

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm really excited for you... What a lovely granddaughter you are! you've worked really hard at making all these arrangements and I'm sure it is going to be a really special few weeks for a very special lady x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's all been said but what an amazing lady, she is still quite a looker! . Lucky you having her genes. Hope she feels better soon and you both have a wonderful time. Look forward to photos. The cats must be feeling a bit left out at the moment. :Cat


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Britt said:


> I hope I'll look as good as your grandmother when I'm 100 ... if I reach that age.
> 
> You're gonna need a hat! Look at the Royal Family's hats and try and find something that looks like it. Whatever you wear I'm sure you're gonna look fabulous!


Britt the hat was in the photo with the shoes and the bag. :Angelic


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Your nanny is lovely. She looks like a real character!!! My nan was the same....worked until she was in her late 80's, walked to work every day (2 miles) and was so independent 

It's brilliant that you are arranging so many special things for her to do. Have a fantastic time! <3


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

idris said:


> Britt the hat was in the photo with the shoes and the bag. :Angelic


I enjoy watching the races at Ascot ... because of the hats women are wearing.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nanny Dora does not look her age - what an amazing lady! I hope you all have a fabulous time xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

idris said:


> Omg! Is that the hat lol I thought it was just a floral display. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious it's lovely.


Sorry to be hours behind ( as usual ) with this. @idris, don't be embarrassed , I thought the same for a split second. . .just don't tell anyone ! :Hilarious


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Your nan looks amazing! 

Everything you have planned sounds fantastic, I love racing .... One of my sisters is the general manager at Kempton and another does the marketing at Kempton and Sandown. I've also met Frankie Dettori and he is lovely.

Hope you all have a fab time xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

idris said:


> Yes I know but I do have a label somewhere on me that says " mostly harmless "


You must be a typical Earthling according to the Hitch Hiker's Guide, then....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Britt said:


> I hope I'll look as good as your grandmother when I'm 100 ... if I reach that age.
> 
> You're gonna need a hat! Look at the Royal Family's hats and try and find something that looks like it. Whatever you wear I'm sure you're gonna look fabulous!


She looks amazing! I don't even look as good as that now, and I am just over half her age...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> How lovely of Mr HB to arrange a chauffeur xxx


He's just told me it's a Rolls Royce lol!!! Yippee!!!

Nanny is feeling a bit better today - apparently she has just phoned my Aunt to ask if she can borrow a fascinator!! She's obviously cottoned on it's Ascot week and is supicous!! Hopefully Monday might put her off the scent. I've bought her a fabulous BIG hat (and a fascinator if she prefers it) new handbag and wrap. Aunt has snaffled (love that word) a couple of new dresses which should work.

Buffie - I promise I'll remind you about Windsor Races too.

@Shoshannah how did you choose the best turned out - what did you look for?

We need to give a small prize to the winning jockey of the sponsored race at Windsor (he gets the prize money and a bottle of champagne of course) but have no idea what to get - any suggestions?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

A Rolls Royce, wow.....
Just WOW!!!!

Gran will have the day of a lifetime.
A true celebrity entrance!!

We will expect loads of photos, you know...


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've completely rearranged Tuesday afternoon so that I can watch the racing and look out for you and Nanny , @ Huckybuck. You are both going to look fabulous and I hope that you have the time of your lives - you certainly deserve to.

I'm so glad that Nanny is feeling a little better today. I bet that if she gets wind of this she will feel on top of the world.

xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased nanny Dora is feeling better 

She's going to be spoilt rotten just like she deserves


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

She looks wonderful, I am sure you are all going to have a brilliant time......so special.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I wish I could see the races on telly, but I will have to work...


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

No way is your Nanny 100! She looks amazing! 
I hope you all have a fabulous time and that all these surprises turn out to be all you have hoped for and more!


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Hope you and your Nanny have a great time at Royal Ascot HB. She looks fantastic for 100!

I just wanted to give you a heads-up that the security guys as you enter the course might ask you about your camera (I think it's a pretty snazzy SLR?). Ascot does allow "personal and non-commercial" photography in most areas so if you explain it's a special day for your Nanny and you just want to take photos to share with family and friends you shouldn't have any problems. The only reason they might ask is that SLRs stand out a bit as possibly being professional equipment, and any racing/press photographers are meant to have a special pass and so on. When I've taken my own (fairly basic) SLR to big meetings at other courses, security have always asked about it before letting me into the course, but they've always accepted my answer and let me in.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Just asked hubby how old he thought your Nan was @huckybuck and he reckons 78-82, he doesn't believe she will be 100! She looks amazing! We hope she thoroughly enjoys her centenary and doesn't get camera shy! Hope all goes smoothly on Tuesday and you all have a really special day, will record it to watch after work. Also, big brownie points to Mr HB for organising the Rolls!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Set the racing to record ! Nanny Dora is beautiful @huckybuck your family obviously has great genes !!! Kudos to OH for RollsRoyce , out fit looks amazing , lots of pics pls xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

AmsMam said:


> Hope you and your Nanny have a great time at Royal Ascot HB. She looks fantastic for 100!
> 
> I just wanted to give you a heads-up that the security guys as you enter the course might ask you about your camera (I think it's a pretty snazzy SLR?). Ascot does allow "personal and non-commercial" photography in most areas so if you explain it's a special day for your Nanny and you just want to take photos to share with family and friends you shouldn't have any problems. The only reason they might ask is that SLRs stand out a bit as possibly being professional equipment, and any racing/press photographers are meant to have a special pass and so on. When I've taken my own (fairly basic) SLR to big meetings at other courses, security have always asked about it before letting me into the course, but they've always accepted my answer and let me in.


Thanks so much for the heads up!! I emailed Ascot to check and they said it was ok to bring the camera bag!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, we've picked her up and she's absolutely fine!! The antibiotics have kicked in and after 4 G&Ts tonight she's gone to bed relaxed and happy!

She's no idea about tomorrow and has her suspicions about Tuesday but is taking everything as it comes!!

I've had a look at her outfits and she has 2 lovely ones she could wear - one with hat, one with fascinator (big). I think I might do a poll and see which everyone thinks. One is lovely and safe, the other a bit different for a centenarian!!


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm so pleased she's feeling better. Fingers crossed for a very special day


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Well, we've picked her up and she's absolutely fine!! The antibiotics have kicked in and after 4 G&Ts tonight she's gone to bed relaxed and happy!
> 
> She's no idea about tomorrow and has her suspicions about Tuesday but is taking everything as it comes!!
> 
> I've had a look at her outfits and she has 2 lovely ones she could wear - one with hat, one with fascinator (big). I think I might do a poll and see which everyone thinks. One is lovely and safe, the other a bit different for a centenarian!!


Definitely a poll please, we all love a good poll!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased nanny Dora is feeling better  

Looking forward to seeing her outfits and of course doing the poll


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I bet it's jeans and a t shirt that says does my bum look 100 in this, if it is it gets my vote bring on the outfits. I'm very glad she's feeling better.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up!! I emailed Ascot to check and they said it was ok to bring the camera bag!!


That's perfect then!  You will probably have no problems whatsoever, I do have a tendency to overthink such things.

Hoping that Nanny Dora has so much fun over the next couple of days!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm excited for you both... Can't wait!!!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So pleased Nanny Dora is feeling better bless her. I hope she has a fantastic day tomorrow. In fact I hope you all have an absolutely brilliant day tomorrow . Looking forward to seeing the outfits too. 

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope all goes well today meeting Mr Dettori!xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Camera charged and we're raring to go. Will try to post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just added a poll!!!

Dress 1 and Dress 2


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh happy birthday to your Nan I hope you all have just the best day ever and I would luv to see her face when you spring the surprise! By the way you will look simply gorgeous in your outfit - just don't get too near any horses as they might just take a fancy to nibbling on your hat! X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a fantastic day today   xxx

Looking forward to pics   

Looks like Gracie can't make her mind up either  

I'm going to go with outfit number 1


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've gone for the traditional outfit, No 1 but only because I can imagine her in that one. I can't visualise her in No 2 though I'm sure that she will look stunning in whichever she chooses.

Its fantastic news, and a relief, that she's feeling better. She's going to have the time of her life, and all thanks to her wonderful granddaughter.

Go ,Dora!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Other than my Nanny does have a cat called Oscar whom she adopted off her neighbour - I promise to get some pics of him soon!!!
> 
> As some of you know my grandmother is going to be 100 on 26th June and we are having a number of events to celebrate the milestone. She is an amazing lady who worked until she was 85 is still independent at home, loves travelling, food and drink especially a G&T and gambling (horses and bingo).
> 
> ...


Nearly 100? No way! What's her secret?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks Shosh - will try to get some horsey pics!!! She will definitely be having a bet..her usual is 10p e/w and a 10p double or forecast lol!! She might be having to up the stakes on Tuesday!
> 
> Any tips??????


No sorry. My first and last bet was £1 on Desert Orchid to come in the first 3 (He didn't!).


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Since there was no jeans and t shirt option lol outfit no1 is lovely. it got my vote


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Love both outfits, but I've gone for outfit number 1, but only because I prefer a classic look , I'm sure Nanny will be a knock out in whichever outfit you go for though!

I also now have a hankering to see Gracie in a fascinator lol


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Happy birthday to your Nanny Dora, she looks fantastic and not a day over 80! I hope you all have a lovely time with the celebrations xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Your Nanny looks truly fantastic for her age and she sounds like a wonderful lady who really lives life to the full!

I hope you're both having a lovely day today  

I've voted for outfit 2, but she'll look great in either!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

looking forward to seeing the photos 

Your nan looks lovely - and it sounds like such a nice day


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Number one got my vote She's going to have such a lovely time!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

That's assuming the feather survives a certain little somebody I've just spotted in the picture


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I voted no.1 too I love both but 1 is just that bit special. I hope you all have a really lovely day 

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just voted ... número uno. Really nice to hear Nanny Dora feels better! Wishing you both a fab day and good winnings! And may her lovely birthday last a few days!  Can't wait to see some pics!
I guess she'll get a birthday card from the Queen as well, won't she?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I voted for number one, because to me it is so much more Ascot....


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

She'll look stunning in either outfit, but I think I slightly prefer no. 1


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Outfit number one is my choice though I'm sure your Nanny will look wonderful in either  Hope you all have a fabulous day tomorrow


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope you've had a wonderful day today, and that tomorrow is fantastic xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone - we have had a fabulous day today!! Went to The Royal Berkshire Golf Club and she got to meet Frankie Dettori and have lots of pics taken. She was also presented with a card from William Hill and a bet of £100 each way to spend on whatever horse, in whatever race, she wants, when ever (and apparently it's a no lose bet as they will give her the £200 if it doesn't come anywhere!!). She was thrilled with that lol!!

I took loads of pics but they're all on the proper camera so need to download them.

We ended up at Windsor Races this afternoon as it just so happened to be on the way home lol so we haven't been home very long!! Another G&T and she's gone to bed!!

Absolutely shattered and really need to go to bed now..

Thank you for the poll..the traditional outfit has won out - but we may have a slight problem in that the hat is a bit big for her - she has a tiny head!! We'll see what we can do in the morning but she may end up in the trendy outfit after all. 

I promise to post lots of pics of both days..and I have been given a couple of her cat Oscar too - just to make it a cat thread!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like nanny had a great day  

Have a lovely day today  looking forward to hearing all about it and see lots of photos xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

How lovely of William Hills , I bet she's getting really suspicious this morning.  good luck with today can't wait to hear about it later. I'm sure she will carry either outfit off with great success. X


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Have a wonderful day today!

Looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Have a great time!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Nanny Dora made the news!

http://www.williamhillplc.com/media...r-old-franklin-britains-oldest-female-punter/


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Erenya said:


> Nanny Dora made the news!
> 
> http://www.williamhillplc.com/media...r-old-franklin-britains-oldest-female-punter/


What a lovely photo and write up  and look
At the smile on nanny Dora's face, she looks chuffed to bits :Happy :Happy


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Erenya said:


> Nanny Dora made the news!
> 
> http://www.williamhillplc.com/media...r-old-franklin-britains-oldest-female-punter/


Wow thank you for posting this . She looks fab and her and Frankie look chuffed to have met each other .


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

trying to source some other photos at the moment - will keep you posted


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Brilliant - what a lovely day for Nanny Dora, and making the news as well!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Erenya, how lovely!xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks so much Erenya! What a lovely tribute to Nanny Dora! Going to watching the racing later hope we see her as I think Channel 4 are going to interview her! What a fab experience for all the HB's!
It's a bit early but will raise a glass to Dora later!!!







XXX


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if she knows she has a fan club!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

From the daily mail, doesn't she look lovely!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> From the daily mail, doesn't she look lovely!
> View attachment 234847


Beautiful photo


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

more media frenzy around nanny Dora (you have to scroll down)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ors-bridal-gowns-Royal-Ascot-wacky-start.html


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh it does look like she had the day to remember and didn't she look very glam. What a way to celebrate your 100th. Happy Birthday Nanny Dora and may you have many more hun


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

no photo, but an honourable mention (above brucies pic)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/royal/584830/Queen-Royal-Ascot-Frankel

the times:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ho...yal-Ascot-2015-in-pictures.html?frame=3343022


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Interview at about 4:15 channel 4 hopefully


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> Interview at about 4:15 channel 4 hopefully


I'll be tuning in


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nanny Dora is on now


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

I have just seen her! What a lovely lady, so hard to believe she is 100 - way go Dora


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Me too ,didn't she look well


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She was so lovely  - interviewers said that was their best interview of the day and she looked fabulous


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Nanny Dora looked fantastic  

What a lovely lady


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

What a lovely lady, and she looked fabulous!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Loved the fact that she was giggling away like a teenager!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Loved the fact that she was giggling away like a teenager!


That's what I found so cute her giggling awa! I loved the"£2 each way" what an absolute love! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She was awesome!! :Happy :Happy


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Erenya said:


> no photo, but an honourable mention (above brucies pic)
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/royal/584830/Queen-Royal-Ascot-Frankel
> 
> ...


Thanks Hun! xxx


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

Famous Nanny Ahooy haha.
Kidding aside, she looks wonderful and like she is having the time of her life.

Looks FANTASTIC for 100 :Jawdrop


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

She was fabulous. Not just her looks but an incredible personality as well.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks @oliviarussian 

She looks so excited :Happy :Happy


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

She is all over Twitter as well


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> She is all over Twitter as well
> View attachment 234870
> View attachment 234871


Oh wow! That's brilliant! Not on FB or Twitter so that was lovely to see! xxx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Nanny dora looks fantastic and like she is having the best time  I hope @huckybuck will show her this thread so that she will know she has a fan club, shes almost a celebrity now!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Would love to have seen her meet the queen but I think that was a step to far lol she looked fab and giggled her way through it.


----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

There is no way that your nanny looks 100..! She looks fabulous and beautiful and not a day over 80  What is her secret?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

i posted about this in general chat, I thought Id read it in there, as i really dont know what I was doing in catchat
If huckybuck doesnt want it there, Im sure the mods will remove the thread
she does look so fantastic tho


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Bless her, she's basically a celeb now!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Erenya and @oliviarussian thank you so much for all your internet searching!!!! It's such a wonderful record of the day!!

We've had the most amazing time..she saw AP Mc Coy this morning, who was absolutely lovely with her, she adores him...then the channel 4 interview and Brian Gleeson who was simply charming.. she was also interviewed by the Racing Post afterwards, another very nice man!!!!

But the highlight of the day, we were in the tunnel, watching the horses come out for the 5th race and Frankie rode past, spotted her, waved and shouted " Dora!!!!! Happy Birthday!!!!" He remembered us all from yesterday even though this time we were all dressed up to the nines and Nanny was sat in a wheelchair at the time. It was such an intimate moment!!

We're absolutely exhausted but on such a high!!

Lots more pics taken and will hopefully post everything tomorrow.

Can't believe how viral she's gone lol!!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> @Erenya and @oliviarussian thank you so much for all your internet searching!!!! It's such a wonderful record of the day!!
> 
> We've had the most amazing time..she saw AP Mc Coy this morning, who was absolutely lovely with her, she adores him...then the channel 4 interview and Brian Gleeson who was simply charming.. she was also interviewed by the Racing Post afterwards, another very nice man!!!!
> 
> ...


What a fabulous day you have all had .Thank you for sharing Nanny Dora's wonderful day with us


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nanny Dora is a star @huckybuck


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

She looked really beautiful and the sun shone


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm go pleased that she's had such a wonderful two days. 

Thanks to you @huckybuck for arranging everything for her and for bringing the news to us.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased nanny Dora had a fabulous time   and thanks for sharing and letting us be a part of her special Birthday celebrations  

She was a super star and she deserved to be spoiled  

Watching her interview made my day  she looked beautiful, such a lovely lovely lady, I wish she was my nan :Happy

Looking forward to the photos


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Frankie seems a top bloke, I'm so glad your granny had a blast. At what point did she realise where she was going? What did she think to the rolls? A did she place her big bet yesterday?


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like an amazing day! She looks fantastic! 
How sweet of Frankie, I bet it was lovely to see her face  
What a way to mark such a milestone, becoming an internet sensation. I love the nap one sharing her tip for the next race. You'll have to set up a @nannydora twitter account on her.ipad so she can share her tips with her fans


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @Erenya and @oliviarussian thank you so much for all your internet searching!!!! It's such a wonderful record of the day!!
> 
> We've had the most amazing time..she saw AP Mc Coy this morning, who was absolutely lovely with her, she adores him...then the channel 4 interview and Brian Gleeson who was simply charming.. she was also interviewed by the Racing Post afterwards, another very nice man!!!!
> 
> ...


Well I had a great day along with some good friends watching Ascot and scanning the screen for your hat! LOL!!! put a few bets on in Nanny Dora's honour! Thoroughly enjoyed myself! I bet you are all zonked after a hectic two days but must feel so happy!







XXX


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

i love that your nan has gone viral!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So pleased you had a great day and if you can't go viral for your 100th when can you do it. My late nana was a big horse racing fan I remember going to Chester for my dads 60th and she managed to pick 9 out of 9 winners . The only tip she passed down to me an my sisters was never back a grey horse.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

saffysmum said:


> There is no way that your nanny looks 100..! She looks fabulous and beautiful and not a day over 80  What is her secret?


Secret is; a little bet on the horses everyday, good home cooked food and a couple of gin and tonics every evening lol!!!



idris said:


> Frankie seems a top bloke, I'm so glad your granny had a blast. At what point did she realise where she was going? What did she think to the rolls? A did she place her big bet yesterday?


We told her about Ascot when we were at the Golf Club (but I think she had a sneaky inkling we might be going though she never dreamt it would be in hospitality). She loved the Rolls and the chauffeur - bless her she said "what a good idea" as it meant my O/H could have a drink instead of having to drive her lol - totally unphased by it!! She did place her bet - she decided to do it on Frankie when he was riding Consort. We were worried that there would only be 2 places and William Hill said they would pay her 3rd - which is where he came!! So at least she is going to get a cheque for a little more than her bet!! Actually they told her that even if it lost they would give her the money!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Secret is; a little bet on the horses everyday, good home cooked food and a couple of gin and tonics every evening lol!!!
> 
> We told her about Ascot when we were at the Golf Club (but I think she had a sneaky inkling we might be going though she never dreamt it would be in hospitality). She loved the Rolls and the chauffeur - bless her she said "what a good idea" as it meant my O/H could have a drink instead of having to drive her lol - totally unphased by it!! She did place her bet - she decided to do it on Frankie when he was riding Consort. We were worried that there would only be 2 places and William Hill said they would pay her 3rd - which is where he came!! So at least she is going to get a cheque for a little more than her bet!! Actually they told her that even if it lost they would give her the money!!!


We're eagerly awaiting pictures Mrs!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OK pic time!!
Day 1 The Golf Club and meeting Dettori then off to Windsor Races…


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Day 2 The Car, Ascot, Mr William Hill, Interview, my hat and exhausted at the end in her nightie with a G&T!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh wow great pics, you all look fab! I absolutely love your outfit HB! And Nanny is rocking the modern outfit, it suits her 

I'm so pleased you all had such a good time, and it looks like the sun shone 

Does Nanny know that she is an Internet sensation lol?


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

You all look stunning!


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

What an amazing lady and she looked stunning in No2 outfit! It's so lovely you made her special birthday such an incredible day for her. I'm sure she just loved every minute! X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fabulous photos - you all look wonderful, your Nanny looks perfect in the modern outfit and I can see what you meant about the traditional hat swamping her. Your hat looks gorgeous - hope you managed to keep it in place  Thank you for sharing such a great occasion with us. And I'll say it again, Nanny Dora is a star


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh wow great pics, you all look fab! I absolutely love your outfit HB! And Nanny is rocking the modern outfit, it suits her
> 
> I'm so pleased you all had such a good time, and it looks like the sun shone
> 
> Does Nanny know that she is an Internet sensation lol?


Thank you - the hat was an absolute nightmare to wear - so heavy but I had a few comments about it. It should have been even more angled but I just couldn't keep it on lol!!

I told Nanny and showed her the thread last night - I think she loves it!!

When she was being interview by Channel 4 my cousin phoned - he'd been watching Ascot on TV and nearly fell through the floor when he saw Nanny!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, what lovely photos HB.....You have some beautiful memories there and you all look fantastic, Nanny Dora is such a star!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MydarlingPoppy said:


> What an amazing lady and she looked stunning in No2 outfit! It's so lovely you made her special birthday such an incredible day for her. I'm sure she just loved every minute! X


Well it's not even her birthday yet and there are more surprises to come..he actual birthday is next Friday, we're having a surprise party on the Saturday and then the following weekend she's coming down and we're taking her to Windsor Races where we have sponsored a race in her name!! So there will be more pics to follow I'm sure!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Thank you - the hat was an absolutely nightmare to wear - so heavy but I had a few comments about it. It should have been even more angled but i just couldn't keep it on lol!!
> 
> I told Nanny and showed her the thread last night - I think she loves it!!
> 
> When she was being interview by Channel 4 my cousin phoned - he'd been watching Ascot on TV and nearly fell through the floor when he saw Nanny!!


I missed the interview  but I hear she was a real star!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Fabulous! I'm grinning like a cheshire cat. You all look lovely, you have given me a day to remember never mind your gran x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww! these are terrific photos! You all look so beautiful! I love yours and Nanny's outfits and the hat is spectacular! Really lovely to see all your sweet smiling faces!
Big hugs to you all!
XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I missed the interview  but I hear she was a real star!


Found it JB
She's at 2 hours 35 mins - it's very funny!

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/channel-4-racing/on-demand/55677-393


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful photos  

You all looked fantastic  both yours and Nanny Dora's outfits look fabulous, your fascinator looks great  and Mr HB looks very smart  

So pleased you all had a wonderful couple of days  Nanny Dora just doesn't stop smiling does she :Happy 

Thanks again for sharing your photos and Nanny Dora's Birthday celebrations with us, like Idris said, you've given us a day to remember. 

Happy Birthday Nanny Dora, you are one special lady xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone. We took Nanny home today and on the way I had a phone call from the Birmingham Evening Mail (her local paper) who had heard about her and wanted to cover the story. They also wanted to take more pics today but she was so tired I said I'd send some instead. A reporter did speak to her for 10 mins on the phone though and I think they will publish the article in the next day or so. 

I also had a call from The Racing Post who have written a lovely piece about her..again this will probably be published in the next day or so too.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fantastic pictures  love it! She looks like such a lovely person


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely photographs of a fabulous couple of days , so glad that Nanny Dora enjoyed being a "super star" she deserved it


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so Glad Nanny Dora had a lovely day. You all looked fabulous. I loved the pictures. I managed to fast forward the TiVo box to Nanny Dora's interview. Bless her she looks so happy. Xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww I'd like to echo all these fantastic comments made above by very observant and caring PF members. You're a dream granddaughter to have! Bless you HB xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Those photos are beautiful! Thank you for sharing her day with us. I've loved following the preparations and watching a celebrity being born. She seems such a jolly, happy soul. I'm sure that's the secret I might try it out... Ummm off to read a self help book


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She's in a few more online papers today lol!!
The Mirror and the Birmingham Mail. If you look throughout the pics they have one of her at my wedding, a couple of her previous birthdays and one when she was about 21.

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/worlds-oldest-gambler---great-9474787


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So pleased that she has had a lovely few days with you. You all looked stunning. Have to say though that Nanny Dora must have tremendous stamina, I would've been knackered and I'm only a third of Nanny's age! Looking forward to more pictures next week. Oh.... didn't she get to judge something on Tuesday too?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow HB Dora was a bit of a looker, love that picture of her when she was 21!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Wow HB Dora was a bit of a looker, love that picture of her when she was 21!


She was wasn't she 

And I love this photo


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> She was wasn't she
> 
> And I love this photo
> 
> View attachment 235082


Wow doesn't she look beautiful! Where's the pic when she was 21 I can't find it!  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Wow doesn't she look beautiful! Where's the pic when she was 21 I can't find it!  xxx


Here you go @Soozi  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Here you go @Soozi  xx
> 
> View attachment 235090


Awww Doesn't she look lovely! what a stunning girl! Thanks Hun!!!:Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

See Frankie Dettori has just won again on Time Test, wonder if Nanny had a bet.....


----------



## MortimerLab (Jun 18, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> When she was being interview by Channel 4 my cousin phoned - he'd been watching Ascot on TV and nearly fell through the floor when he saw Nanny!!


hello huckybuck looks like you had a great day at Ascot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe Nanny is trending - fully viral 

See you soon JF xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You all look fantastic


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this HB your nan was very pretty at 21 bless her she is still a pretty lady now. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone else think that Frankie doesn't age? I know he's only 44 (Google told me ) but he never seems to change


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww lovely pics! Looks like you all had a fabulous couple of days!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Anyone else think that Frankie doesn't age? I know he's only 44 (Google told me ) but he never seems to change


He doesn't seem to age does he 

Viv xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Must be those Italian genes. Antonio Carluccio has never looked any different apart from his white hair! Gino D'acampo is the same.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MortimerLab said:


> hello huckybuck looks like you had a great day at Ascot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe Nanny is trending - fully viral
> See you soon JF xxx


Hello my little cousin Jonathan!!!!! @MortimerLab that's a lovely surprise!
Lovely to see you in here and looking forward to seeing you next weekend especially!!

You need to post a pic of Mort…
He is the most beautiful lab around!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh lovely photos HB - Nanny Dora looks absolutely amazing, I'd never have believed she's 100! 

Wishing her a very happy birthday for next week - here's to more wonderful celebrations!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

The whole outfit looks gorgeous, you are going to look stunning. Your gran looks lovely too and so young looking. You are so lucky.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely pics HB, you both look fantastic, I love your hat! 

What a wonderful way to celebrate your Nanny's birthday, it looks like you all had an amazing couple of days


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a quick note to say she's in The Daily Mirror online today - it's partly the interview she did in the car on the way back home and there are a couple more pics of her with Frankie.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/worlds-oldest-gambler-aged-100-5902225


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I just love your gran. She's an example to us all on how to old gracefully in possession of all our faculties.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bit worrying that she attributes gambling and gin to get to 100 lol!!


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

I will have to give it a try! :Smuggrin


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Anyone else think that Frankie doesn't age? I know he's only 44 (Google told me ) but he never seems to change


He could be 54 for all we know and still claiming to be 44 because, no, he doesn't change!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Bit worrying that she attributes gambling and gin to get to 100 lol!!


Well I for one am adopting this philosophy!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Me too and unfortunately Gracie thinks the gin's a good idea as well!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Me too and unfortunately Gracie thinks the gin's a good idea as well!!


I've said it before, Gracie is a girl after my own heart!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I see Frankie won today, did Nan have a bet on him?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I bet she did!! I haven't spoken to her today but will catch up tomorrow…hoping she's feeling better as she's been a bit run down for a couple of days.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I bet she did!! I haven't spoken to her today but will catch up tomorrow…hoping she's feeling better as she's been a bit run down for a couple of days.


Sorry to hear this hun, I do hope nanny Dora is ok.

Please send our best to her when you speak to her and let her know her that all us cat chatters on here are wishing her well xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope Nanny is ok, it's been a busy week for her xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you, I will. Fingers crossed she's back to full strength as it's all on again next weekend..


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I would say 'have a good rest Nanny Dora' after all the excitement but don't think resting is in her dictionery! Love the photos of her at 21when she had no idea she would reach 100 and the one in the lovely long lavender dress, got to say she really scrubs up well


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Spoke to Nanny this morning and she's a lot better than she was..think she'd had a bit of food poisoning (not my cooking but we had fish with mussels and prawns at Ascot)..but I also found out she stopped taking her antibiotics on Friday because she felt better  and now feels a little rough again. She's promised me she'll take them again and finish the course!!!

She also said she's not going to peg it  Because she's so looking forward to her birthday :Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Naughty nanny Dora not taking her AB's hope she's tip top for 26th please give her a big hug from me and Liddy Hun!:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol! She's in no danger of losing her sense of humour then! Pleased to hear she's feeling brighter


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha Nanny obviously has every intention of partying hard next week!​


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Spoke to Nanny this morning and she's a lot better than she was..think she'd had a bit of food poisoning (not my cooking but we had fish with mussels and prawns at Ascot)..but I also found out she stopped taking her antibiotics on Friday because she felt better  and now feels a little rough again. She's promised me she'll take them again and finish the course!!!
> 
> She also said she's not going to peg it  Because she's so looking forward to her birthday :Hilarious


I'm pleased to hear Nanny Dora is feeling a bit better 

She's a naughty girl stopping her AB's, glad she's promised you she'll start them again.

Oh that made me laugh   Nanny D's going to make sure she's well enough and ready to party


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Happy 100th Birthday *
*Nanny Dora :Happy*
*Huge congratulations! *
*On your very special day :Happy*
*Xx xX*

*







*​


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Happy 100th Birthday Nanny Dora
Hope you have a
lovely day xx







*​


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

that's supposed to be a mischievous 100 lol 
Happy Bithday nanny Dora x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy 100th Birthday Nanny Dora, have a fabulous day and I hope you enjoy several G&Ts this weekend!xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww thank you everyone!!!
I'm just getting the house sorted (and cats and chooks sorted before heading up to see her). Mr HB has already called her (as he's coming up tomorrow for the party) to wish her a Happy Birthday and he could hear voices in the background already, so I think she has visitors!! She's probably still in her nightie lol but will certainly have a glass of champagne in her hand. Will post some pics later although I'm staying in a hotel so won't be able to get the camera pics on until Sunday! Will try to get a couple of phone pics if I can.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Nanny Dora have the most wonderful day! Huge love and hugs from Me and Liddy! XXX







*


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday fantastic lady

PS Idris - love the 100 photo!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nanny Dora, Hope you have a wonderful party xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

aww Happy Birthday Nanny Dora!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

A very happy and cheerful 100th birthday to lovely Nanny Dora! Great the celebrations started a few weeks before and seems they will go on days or maybe even weeks after too


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope that Nanny Dora has had a fabulous birthday so far ,and that she will enjoy the rest of the party.

Sorry to be so late with this message. I've only just got online today.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just had a text from HB - Nanny Dora has had a wonderful day and they are now going out to dinner.

Here's a photo of the Birthday girl :Happy doesn't she look fabulous :Happy


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Sarah, what a lovely photo!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

She looks incredible, I'm glad that she's had a great day. Now for an enjoyable dinner and a few G and T's.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Hun, Nanny Dora is giving Liz a run for her money there!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a star Nanny Dora is ,she looks so happy in that pic. Hope she has had a wonderful 100th birthday x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I refuse to believe she is 100 still! Amazing! Hope you've had a wonderful day Nanny Dora! Enjoy your party xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope Nanny Dora has enjoyed her special day @huckybuck 
I think cat chat has officially adopted her as PF Cat Chat Nanny


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy birthday Nanny Dora hope the g&t'S have been plentifulxxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing a very Happy Birthday to Nanny Dora.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I'm exhausted! Just got in from dinner after spending the afternoon at Nanny's. I've never seen so many cards (she must have 100 at least) bouquets of flowers (20) bottles of gin lol and champagne. Even the taxi company who take her to the hairdresser every week have given her £100 in taxi vouchers! Telegram from the queen, dept of work and pensions and rather randomly even Ann Widdecombe! She's off to the hairdressers in the morning and they've got stuff planned then it's her surprise party in the evening...camera at the ready! 

Thanks for all the lovely wishes. Once the party is over we will sit her down and let her read the thread. She knows all about PF and I'm pretty certain will be up for adopting you all!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Well I'm exhausted! Just got in from dinner after spending the afternoon at Nanny's. I've never seen so many cards (she must have 100 at least) bouquets of flowers (20) bottles of gin lol and champagne. Even the taxi company who take her to the hairdresser every week have given her £100 in taxi vouchers! Telegram from the queen, dept of work and pensions and rather randomly even Ann Widdecombe! She's off to the hairdressers in the morning and they've got stuff planned then it's her surprise party in the evening...camera at the ready!
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely wishes. Once the party is over we will sit her down and let her read the thread. She knows all about PF and I'm pretty certain will be up for adopting you all!!!


So pleased you've all had a lovely day and everyone has done well by Nanny D, go and have a good night's sleep Hun so you're ready for party time tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww, just catching up with this thread HB and wow, have you and Nanny Dora been busy.
Lovely news and lovely pictures... So pleased it has gone so well. And now perhaps, it's time to pour yourself a huge pink gin, kick back and relax.
Job well done!!! xx

PS - loved the outfits, loved the hats. Everyone looking fabulous


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Really pleased you had a lovely day hun 

Have a great day today and a great evening at the party. 

Looking forward to hearing all about how surprised Nanny was and seeing lots of photos.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Glad to hear Nanny D had a lovely day , can't wait to see photos from the party today HB, have a great time xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday for your Grandma HB 
She looks lovely and as everyone else said not a day over 80!
Hope she enjoys all the fab surprises you've got lined up for her!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm glad that Nanny Dora had a fabulous day yesterday . She's one very, very Special Lady


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Have a wonderful time tonight at the party and Cheers to a lovely lady on her very special birthday! :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope Nanny's party is in full swing by now and the G&Ts are flowing!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Nanny Dora is having an amazing time :Happy :Happy

Here are a few photos that HB has sent me 

The Birthday girl looking fabulous :Happy









And a couple of the room, what a fantastic job @huckybuck has done, she has worked so hard, a Granddaughter to be very proud of


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Nanny D looks gorgeous, glad the sun shone for her and I hope they've all had a wonderful time! @huckybuck the room looks fabulous you should be very proud of everything you've done for your Nanny Hun she's very lucky to have you as a granddaughter and I'm sure you are lucky to have her too xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Back home - hungover and exhausted but happy!!! We had such a wonderful time. Nanny was well and enjoyed every minute. She sussed the surprise party (reckoned we'd all been whispering too much) although I think it was a bit better than she imagined and there were a few people there she didn't expect to see. I took loads of pics over the last couple of days so here are a few starting with her actual birthday and the telegram etc. She also got a share in a young racehorse Bagad Bihoue (only half a nostril but she will have fun watching him). 
http://www.ownersgroup.co.uk/pdf/bagadbihoueinfo.pdf


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Back home - hungover and exhausted but happy!!! We had such a wonderful time. Nanny was well and enjoyed every minute. She sussed the surprise party (reckoned we'd all been whispering too much) although I think it was a bit better than she imagined and there were a few people there she didn't expect to see. I took loads of pics over the last couple of days so here are a few starting with her actual birthday and the telegram etc. She also got a share in a young racehorse Bagad Bihoue (only half a nostril but she will have fun watching him).
> http://www.ownersgroup.co.uk/pdf/bagadbihoueinfo.pdf
> 
> View attachment 236240
> ...


Awww bless Nanny Dora! Such a star! Love the photos HB! :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

A very, very happy belated birthday to Nanny Dora 

Lovely pics HB, your Nanny looks wonderful and you've organised so many fantasic things for her to celebrate such a special occasion, she's so lucky to have such a fab granddaughter!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for the wonderful photos and for sharing your amazing nanny with us  Hope *her* horse proves a good-un


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Then pics from the party.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow it all looks fab , nanny looks very happy . You done well kid


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Wonderful! @huckybuck Thank you so much for sharing Nanny Dora's 100th Birthday with us! It's so heartwarming!







XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If anyone is incredibly bored and wants to view the full 75..here is a link.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zoyn8dqabbqyox5/AAB5OM95nNG7-dGZg75wwf6Ya?dl=0


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic photos @huckybuck 

Nanny Dora looks fabulous, and so does everyone else, your dress is beautiful.

So pleased all went so well and everyone had an amazing time.

Thank you for letting us be a part of Nanny Dora's special Birthday celebrations and sharing all this with us xxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Pics are fab Hun, looks like everyone enjoyed themselves immensely, well done you  xxx


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Wonderful pictures, and it looks like she really enjoyed her special day.

Lovely family times, and she really looks amazing, does not look her age at all.

Glad you all had such a special day.....HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wonderful photos HB. You've brought a little of the joy and excitement of Nanny's celebrations to all of us.

Thank you . . . . . and Nanny Dora too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for all your lovely words..

The last round of celebrations will be this weekend..she's coming down Sat and we have some lovely events planned.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They've just published the race card on Sporting Life for Nanny's sponsored race next week.

http://www.sportinglife.com/racing/.../680701/dora-franklin-100th-birthday-handicap

One of the better races of the night and lots of runners ATM. Jockey list isn't up yet.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Seriously???? They have named a race after nanna Dora???? That is heavenly . Wow







I'm a dancing cat . I am so going to put a bet on it that's fantastic. Wooooohooooo!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a wonderful, wonderful family!!!! Nanny Dora is amazing and looks like she had a fabulous time. 

Thanks for sharing the photos xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> Seriously???? They have named a race after nanna Dora???? That is heavenly . Wow
> View attachment 236457
> I'm a dancing cat . I am so going to put a bet on it that's fantastic. Wooooohooooo!


It's our present to Nanny though she doesn't know it yet.
She will get to choose the best turned out horse and present the trophy at the end. She will also have her picture in the programme and be up on the big screen lol!!

Would you believe there is a horse in the race called "Go Nani Go" lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> It's our present to Nanny though she doesn't know it yet.
> She will get to choose the best turned out horse and present the trophy at the end. She will also have her picture in the programme and be up on the big screen lol!!
> 
> Would you believe there is a horse in the race called "Go Nani Go" lol!!!


I saw that HB thought it would be a good one to have a flutter on! Lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I saw that . That was going to be my each way bet
Wow thats a better present than 100 roses


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing pics! What a lucky Nanny she is too to have been made such a fuss of, everything looks gorgeous I bet she was so pleased!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a fabulous present :Happy I absolutely love it and we all know Nanny Dora is going to as well


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The last round of celebrations is this weekend. We are having a BBQ tonight and her cake has arrived!! I'm so pleased with it but suspect she won't want to cut it so have been running around trying to find another desert lol!! Shame as its chocolate sponge with fresh raspberry buttercream!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

The cake is stunning! I wouldn't want to cut it either but Hey it's all part of the celebrations! you will have to take one of your magic photos for posterity! Keep me a slice though! LOL! Have a wonderful weekend with Nanny D!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fabulous cake and definitely looks too beautiful to cut but I'm sure it will be eaten  Hope you all have a wonderful evening - and hope the heat hasn't been too much for Nanny Dora.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful cake   I wouldn't want to cut it either. 

Have a lovely evening and hope Nanny Dora has a lovely time too xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That cake is just beautiful.

I hope that the weather stays fine for your BBQ and that you all have a wonderful evening.

Surely this isn't the end of the celebrations, how about Monday's racing?


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Hope you have a lovely evening
Is that one of the flowers off your Ascot hat on that cake HB?  it looks and sounds so yummy 
I must place a little bet on nanny Dora's race


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone - it was a lovely evening just a quiet, small gathering but we had a lovely surprise as one of O/H's nieces (who came to Vegas with us) has been working in Spain for the summer but turned up as a surprise! Nanny loved her can and hasn't cut it yet!

We're off to Le Manoir (Raymond Balc's restaurant in Oxfordshire) tonight for dinner as a surprise. I've told Nanny I can't be bothered to cook tonight so we're popping out for a bite to eat lol! Taxi's coming at 6 (John's got the RR for her again). I'm so excited!

Oh and Huck did his usual sitting in the bread basket (luckily before the bread this time) and trying to sleep in it but the basket was too small this time!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

How lovely she looks, and what a wonderful party she had.
The celebrations go on and on, and rightly so.
She is one lovely lady.

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Still in her nightie and having a Little H snuggle!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Still in her nightie and having a Little H snuggle!
> View attachment 236827


Lovely pic! even in her nightie and dressing gown she looks stunning! What can I say about little H he has excellent taste!







xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Little h dosnt look that little . I'm loving the pearl sweeties on the cake they are fabulous . Ha e a great time tonight granny is looking younger every picture you take .xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely photo  

I agree with @Soozi Nanny D looks rather glam even in her nightie 

Have a fabulous evening all of you and just in case we don't catch you before have a fantastic day tomorrow, look forward to hearing all about it and seeing lots of pics xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's to you again to Nanny D!







XXX


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

What a lovely way to finish off the birthday celebrations! The cake looks gorgeous, I hope it gets cut, looks and sounds too nice to waste!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving the pic of Huck in the bread basket!

Hope the last round of celebrations go off with a bang, Nanny looks fab as always  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We had the most wonderful time at Le Manoir last night. A quick glass of champagne thanks to some lovely friends from Cat Chat before we left. Beautiful location and simply delicious food. Nanny had the 5 course taster menu and I had the 7 (inc TWO deserts lol). Delicious!! Oh and for the girls - we love a nice bathroom!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She knows about today!!!

O/H went and bought the newspapers and she decided to have a look at her bets for the day..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What great photos! Captured the moment perfectly 
I'd have to put money on Go Nani Go


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

You can't get anything past her can you? Hope you have a fabulous time x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased you all had a lovely evening  

Fantastic photos  Nanny's face is a picture, bless her :Joyful 

Ooo I like the bathroom!!  

Have a fabulous time at Windsor, looking forward to the update and lots more photos xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha, foiled! Great pics, she looks very pleased with her "surprise"!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oooh gorgeous pics Hun! You can really get a sense of happiness and excitement from the photos,It's been fantastic being involved! 
Huge hugs! 
:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

OH NO!!! Nanny D isn't using her PF green lucky pen! xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fav pics  does nanny D know she's a PF superstar?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Go nanny go came in fourth last night , glad I didn't get to the bookies now lol. She looks thrilled with her surprise, I hope HB got some good pics of Nanny handing over the trophy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well she had the most wonderful time..from the moment we arrived she had people coming up to her wishing her a happy birthday all throughout the evening. She did superbly well choosing the best turned out horse and presenting the prizes for the winner. To top it all Windsor Races presented her with a beautiful bouquet.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fab pics once again HB, it looks like you all had a wonderful time! Did Nanny put a flutter on her own race?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She did. Uni bet gave her £100 so she put most of it on her race lol!! She didn't win but had the second. Actually out of all of us she did the best over the night. No winners but always a second or third (and she does E/W lol).


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Wonderful photos as always and so pleased everyone had such a lovely time 

Thanks again @huckybuck for sharing Nanny D's special Birthday celebrations with us, it's been an absolute pleasure to have been part of them


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a couple of links to dropbox..

from Le Manoir
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/huw2y36yed2vres/AACWbcruQ9T4uZHweVJ98b-Xa?dl=0

and Windsor
ttps://www.dropbox.com/sh/gqlyfdjipgg8b6x/AACWd_T6Twzj54p3IgwjjPMha?dl=0


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Just a couple of links to dropbox..
> 
> from Le Manoir
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/huw2y36yed2vres/AACWbcruQ9T4uZHweVJ98b-Xa?dl=0
> ...


Wonderful photos Hun! Nanny D looks younger than ever and you all look so happy! So pleased you have had such a great time. You all look stunning! :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Lovely pictures of everyone .  I'm awestruck at how much you have arranged for Nanny Dora. Xxx


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

you both look so beautiful and happy  very glad you all had such a lovely time at the restaurant and the races. Nanny Dora looks wonderful and like she's really loving it. And I definitely think Little H is not looking so little any more  gosh he's gotten big so quickly!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous pics! What a birthday to remember!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm glad that you all had such a fabulous time.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Wonderful photos as always and so pleased everyone had such a lovely time
> 
> Thanks again @huckybuck for sharing Nanny D's special Birthday celebrations with us, it's been an absolute pleasure to have been part of them


@huckybuck Agree totally with Sarah it has been a pleasure and a privilege to feel part of the celebrations right from the start .


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't often post on the cat forums, but I just have to say that it has been a real pleasure to see all of Nanny D's birthday celebrations.
Thank you for sharing all of the pictures and news @huckybuck Nanny D is a lovely lady


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry for resurrecting old thread but almost 1 year later we have had Nanny Dora to stay. She's now nearly 101 so we took her to Windsor races last night. She had a few winners even though no one else did lol!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely photos. Well done Nanny Dora.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Sorry for resurrecting old thread but almost 1 year later we have had Nanny Dora to stay. She's now almost 101 so we took her to Windsor races last night. She had a few winners even though no one else did lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 273336
> View attachment 273337
> View attachment 273338


Awww doesn't she look great! So lovely to hear she's still winning a bit at the gee gees! Thanks for the update Hun and please give Nanny D a hug from me! xxx:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh wow she looks incredible for 101! Beautiful!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanny Dora is still looking incredible! Hope she has a wonderful 101st Birthday! <3


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my! Nanny Dora looks amazing. And well done for winning on the horses.  Bless her she doesn't look like 101. 

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Is that the new pink Cat Chat pen I spy there?????


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Your so lucky HB to have those genes . She's fabulous . X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nanny Dora you are a fabulous lady xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Is that the new pink Cat Chat pen I spy there?????


Well she needed a pen to mark her bets.....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking fabulous Nanny D


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely Fabulous............ 
Nanny Dora you are a star


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww Nanny Dora looks absolutely amazing and so well!!!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

my goodness! I hope I look that well and young, when i reach such a fabulous age
Go Nanny Dora xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Its lovely to see Nanny Dora again.

I can't believe that she's now a year older. She looks exactly the same, and not a day over 80.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

What a great day for Dora. Love the dress. Very chic. I know you had a great time last year. 

Happy birthday this year live Susan Blue n Ivan. Try Haydock sometime as they often run out the National horses there x


----------



## Jamie Patterson (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi there,

My name's Jamie Patterson, I'm a filmmaker based in Brighton. I am currently in pre production on a documentary about gambling and whilst researching I discovered your Nanny. She sounds like an incredible woman and I would love to interview her for the film. My email is [email protected] I would love to tell you more about it. I hope you don't mind me contacting you, it was the only contact information I could find. Look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Peridot30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow Nanny Dora looks AMAZING for her age!


----------

